# Spider Man 3



## Nick1 (Jul 4, 2006)

When I saw Superman Returns the other day there was a KICK ASS preview for the 3rd Spider Man. Anyone else see it? Whats the deal with the black suit and that black liquid stuff?


----------



## forelander (Jul 4, 2006)

venom!!!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 4, 2006)

^ 

The black suit is actually an alien symbiote (means it lives symbiotically off its host - in this case, Peter Parker, AKA Spider-Man). It has very versatile properties, and can flow like water. It bonds to Peter, and becomes his new suit. Eventually. however, the symbiote/suit begins to drain his life away (at least according to the comics), and Peter gets rid of it. It then bonds to Spider-Man's enemy, Eddie Brock, and the two (suit and Eddie) form a new super-villain called Venom.

*VENOM*


----------



## Nick1 (Jul 4, 2006)

AHH COOL!


----------



## Dylan7620 (Jul 4, 2006)

sick! i've been waiting for venom


----------



## Nick1 (Jul 4, 2006)

Keep Waiting. Its not going to be in theaters till May 4th 2007.


----------



## Dylan7620 (Jul 4, 2006)

thats cool, i meant i've been waiting for the series to bring venom along. the green goblin was of course how it should've started out, but venom is like the ultimate badass villian.


----------



## Shikaru (Jul 4, 2006)

Awesome!  Venom is by far the best Spiderman villain, imo. I'd heard they weren't going to have him in a movie, which would've sucked, and the trailer looked pretty cool , Even if they didn't show you much venom.

As an aside, I'm very interested as to how they'll pull off Venom visually. I didn't really like what they did with the green goblin, personally.


----------



## Nick1 (Jul 4, 2006)

I guess Sandman is going to be in SM3 and the new Green Gobblin (Harry Osbourne) as well as Venom.


----------



## Vince (Jul 4, 2006)

The trailer is online:

http://www.apple.com/trailers/sony_pictures/spider-man_3/

They don't show Venom, but they briefly show the guy who plays him. Sandman looks badassed, and while I'm not sold on the goblin having the surfboarder image, it's better than how the goblin looked in the first Spider-Man movie.

I hope Venom has a prominent role in this film, he was the best Spiderman villian.

There's also been rumors of a 4th villian, probably either the Hobgoblin or Mysterio. Mysterio would kinda fit with the whole outer-space, Venom, black suit, etc. storyline.

the inner nerd in me also hopes the blonde Peter's dancing with is black cat


----------



## Dylan7620 (Jul 4, 2006)

wait, i though hobgoblin was the second goblin, theres more than two?

my spiderman knowledge is weak


----------



## Nick1 (Jul 5, 2006)

desertdweller said:


> The trailer is online:
> 
> http://www.apple.com/trailers/sony_pictures/spider-man_3/
> 
> ...


----------



## Shawn (Jul 5, 2006)

I enjoyed the last Spidermans. This one will be interesting for sure, im going to check it out as well as Superman Returns.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 5, 2006)

desertdweller said:


> The trailer is online:
> 
> http://www.apple.com/trailers/sony_pictures/spider-man_3/
> 
> ...



Topher Grace as Eddie Brock. WTF? 

I was thinking the blonde might be the Black Cat, too. She was with him during the whole black suit storyline originally.

And for the record, to the best of my knowledge, there are 2 goblins - Green and Hob. Although I think there may have been some pretenders or whatnot in there. But still, essentially 2 characters, that's it.


----------



## Freddie (Jul 5, 2006)

I believe there are two goblins (green and hob) but 2 greens as well. Father and son... is that right?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 5, 2006)

Freddie said:


> I believe there are two goblins (green and hob) but 2 greens as well. Father and son... is that right?


Could be. The whole goblin thing became rather convoluted over time.


----------



## Mykie (Jul 5, 2006)

One possiblilty is that Eddie Brock becomes Venom at the end of the movie and will be in the 4th Spider-Man as Venom. There would be to much going on if Spider-Man has to fight the Goblin and Sandman and the black gewy stuff at the same time.

http://www.samruby.com/villtoc.htm
Go here to find out all about Spidy's villains


----------



## Vince (Jul 5, 2006)

Dylan7620 said:


> wait, i though hobgoblin was the second goblin, theres more than two?
> 
> my spiderman knowledge is weak



dude, they brought the goblin back so many times 

Harry is the 2nd Green Goblin in the old comics. That should be the character in the movie.


----------



## Pauly (Jul 5, 2006)

Beat you to it, bee-atches!  

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=11399


----------



## ohio_eric (Jul 8, 2006)

OK first off the blonde is Gwen Stacy, Peter's first real love in the comics. Her dad Capt. George Stacy will also be in the movie. 

Second, I'm a Spider-Man fan from way back and I think Venom sucks. I prefer the older villians a lot more. Venom was just too over the top and when they tried to make him an anti-hero, well I ceased caring. Carnage was even suckier. 

That being said I really want to see the Spider-Man 3. The series has been great so far.


----------

